# GIANT RAOK FREE!- ELKTON MD - complete 36 gallon bow planted setup with GLA Co2 !!!!



## jbrady33 (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't seem to post in "For sale or Trade", if someone could help with that I'd appreciate it!

No Kidding, don't miss it! FIRST PERSON TO COME GETS IT!

Must go NOW - Like by the end of this coming weekend I want it gone!

Decided to give away my setup, we will have to drain load when you come get it:

36 Gallon Bow with stand
Lots of plants (see pics)
Eco Complete
tiger barbs, neons, clown pleco, more!
Finnex Planted + LED lighting
led night (white) lights
Fluval 406 full of media & prefilter
GLA atomic Co2 with 2 bottles (paintball, large)
koralia nano circulation pump
Everything you would expect in a live successful setup (heaters, rocks, driftwood, etc)
lots of the stuff that accumulates - dry ferts, food, chemicals, 50 foot aqueon water changer

pics:


















Before trimming:









Tank journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187184&highlight=


----------



## jbrady33 (Sep 21, 2012)

This is done folks! The happy new owner picked up and was thrilled, filed his pickup with stuff he liked the setup and planned to stay planted with it!


----------

